# Craftmaster Bandsaw Restoration



## jessf (May 18, 2018)

Another vintage Canadian made tool. 1950's Craftmaster bandsaw, made in London Ontario. Restoration included all new bearings, including thrust bearings, parts cleaning, steel bluing, painting, and new tires 

Body is cast aluminum. Table is cast iron. wheels are solid aluminum. Motor is original and runs like a top.





thrust bearings were replaced with bearings meant for router bits. Had to drill out the pin holes to accept a larger diameter pin.




I had some tubing left over so I made mosaic pins




















I sought out this saw because the drive pulley setup can be easily swapped for different ratios meaning I can run different speeds for different materials.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2018)

Nice! Mosaics even.


----------

